# Bloemfontein Vape Meet



## bjorncoetsee

Is there anybody on this forum from bloemfontein who would also like a vape meet in bloemfontein?


----------



## Jan

I would


----------



## Al3x

Go for it guys


----------



## TylerD

Maybe @kimbo ? Hes fron the Free State!


----------



## devdev

Zuzu and Charlies Vape shop also


----------



## kimbo

TylerD said:


> Maybe @kimbo ? Hes fron the Free State!


 
I am in the middle of JHB and Bloem lol

Close to Odendaalsrus

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Melinda

@kimbo you can attend both!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo

Melinda said:


> @kimbo you can attend both!


 

lolol


----------



## Waltervh

Daar is n Grote in Bloem 31 Jan

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## J.P

When is next meet in Bloem?


----------



## Waltervh

Hi @J.P we have monthly vapemeets. Normally its the first sunday of the month @14h00 @Copper Clover. If interested you can be part of our whatsapp group and be updated with everything that is happening? PM me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jan

Welcome JP


----------



## J.P

Awesome, thanks


----------

